# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  cfform : rendre non visible le label d'un cfselect

## reneguenon

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de travailler sur un CFFrom qui affiche des cfselect de manire dynamique selon ce que je choisis de slectionner. Tout semble rentrer dans l'ordre, seulement un problme persiste, le label que je donne  mon cfselect persiste de s'afficher dans tous les cas mme si la liste droulante ne s'affiche pas, voici une partie de mon code : 



```
<cfselect width="200" name="cciOP" query="getOpInstances" value="cciOP" display="cciOP" label="My Label" selected="Select" required="Yes"></cfselect>
```

et voici le script qui gre les affichages : 


```

```

Ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que le label fait partie du cfselect, donc soit tout s'affiche soit tout ne s'affiche pas ! 

Auriez vous une solution ou une suggestion pour ce problme ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

